# Dyno Nitro / GT for parts or whole?



## hcdsign (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello, I came across this Dyno Nitro on Saturday.  I am not a bmx guy, but it looked well built so I picked it up.  I looked it up on feebay & found that it may be worth something to the right person.  This looks to be an original condition mid 90's Dyno Nitro, with front & rear GT hubs, special aluminum racing rims, GT pedals, Dyno gooseneck, and Dyno bars.  The bars dont look correct, because they are silver & the rest of the bike is chrome.  However under the clear grips on each side is the Dyno logo, so i dont know.  This bike is however missing the complete hand brake set up, and the seat / grips are rough as well.

If someone would want this bike in parts, or as whole, I will get rid of it.  Let me know otherwiise i am going paint the crank & bars & let the kid beat on it.  I would rather see someone get this that would appreciate it more than my son who will probably be giving it ghosties down the hill by our house.  I would not approve of this, but kids will be kids!  Besides he has like 6 bikes already and doesnt need it.  

Pictures are after a quick wash job, nothing has been disassembed or added by me.  If it doesnt sell, i will disassemble & go thru all the bearings while the paint work is done.  Let me know what you think

Thanks, Howie


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 21, 2012)

its worth around $50.00-$75.00 on a bad day, $85.00-$90.00 on a good day...


----------



## macr0w (Mar 23, 2012)

If you want to make some money on it take it apart and sell the wheels and the f/f for $75.00 to $100.00 a piece.

Those are nice GT hubs. 

Take it to somewhere where people are looking for bikes like that.

Put it on ebay for $150.00 bin and see what happens.


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Mar 23, 2012)

macr0w said:


> If you want to make some money on it take it apart and sell the wheels and the f/f for $75.00 to $100.00 a piece.
> 
> Those are nice GT hubs.
> 
> ...




lol,they are not the High end GT hubs,they are low end hubs with them cheap  single wall rim laced to them. This whole bike is worth $75.00-$90.00 + shipping


----------



## hcdsign (Mar 23, 2012)

If anyone is looking for parts from this bike, PM me an offer.  What ever is left over in a week or two, will be parts-ed out at the local bike shop and recycled as needed.   

Thanks for the input!

Howie.


----------

